# Bavaria 2019



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Some photos I took on a trip through the beautiful German state of Bavaria. Unfortunately I forgot my camera, so I just took pictures with my smartphone. Hope you like them anyway!

First Nuremberg, second largest city of Bavaria and the capital of Franconia:


The "Schöner Brunnen" (Beautiful fountain/14th century):

IMG_1102 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1112 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1113 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1116 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



Kaiserburg:

IMG_1117 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1118 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

IMG_1127 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1128 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1129 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1131 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1135 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



Here you get an impression of how the city looked like before WWII:

IMG_1137 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos; well done


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Pegnitz river:

IMG_1140 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1141 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1142 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1143 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

IMG_1144 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



St. Lorenz church:

IMG_1145 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1146 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1150 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

IMG_1151 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1152 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1153 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1155 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1157 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1158 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1159 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

St. Sebaldus Church:

IMG_1160 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1171 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1172 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1175 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1176 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1177 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Heilig-Geist-Spital:

IMG_1161 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1164 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1167 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



Pellerhaus:

IMG_1168 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1169 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1179 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Very elegant architecture. Nice shots. kay:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Thank you, sky! 

Next city is Regensburg, it has 150,000 inhabitants and is probably one of the most beautiful cities in Germany because it hasn't been destroyed very much in WWII. The medieval centre of the city is a UNESCO World Heritage Site:


IMG_1181 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr


St. Emmeram church:
IMG_1182 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1184 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1185 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1186 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Very nice to see the elaborate designs of fountains and bridges in Nuremberg, which give off a romantic image of her past. The variety of timber frames and stone facades make it a visually appealing city to visit.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

IMG_1187 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1188 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1191 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1192 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1193 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Gorgeous...:drool:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

IMG_1194 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1199 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1200 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



Regensburg Cathedral:

IMG_1196 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

IMG_1203 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1204 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1208 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1209 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1212 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

IMG_1217 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1218 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1219 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1222 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1229 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1231 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr


----------



## Niemand (Sep 6, 2016)

Very charming!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

IMG_1233 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr




IMG_1234 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1235 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1242 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1244 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Beautiful street...paving makes all the difference.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

IMG_1245 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1246 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1247 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1248 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1250 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

IMG_1251 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1252 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1254 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1255 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1257 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

IMG_1258 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1259 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1260 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1262 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1267 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1270 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1271 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1274 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Amazing preservation!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Next town is Burghausen. It is situated on the Salzach river, which is also the border between Austria and Germany. Burghausen Castle rests along a ridgeline, and is the longest castle in the world (1,043 m).


IMG_1276 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1279 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1281 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1284 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1285 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Idyllic, in that Germanic way.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

IMG_1287 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1288 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1289 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1297 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1298 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1300 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

IMG_1303 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1306 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1307 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1308 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1309 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

IMG_1312 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1318 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1319 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1320 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1321 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

IMG_1322 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1323 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1324 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1325 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1327 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1329 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

IMG_1330 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1332 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1334 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1335 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1336 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1337 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1338 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1341 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Next place is Berchtesgaden with the Berchtesgaden National Park:

IMG_1352 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1353 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1354 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1355 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



Königssee:

IMG_1357 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1358 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

IMG_1361 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1364 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1368 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1384 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1362 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

IMG_1387 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1391 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1404 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1410 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1412 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Kehlsteinhaus:

IMG_1471 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



Berchtesgaden:

IMG_1509 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1511 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1512 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1513 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1516 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Really nice. Good combination of beautiful nature and Central European traditional architecture.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Next stop is Munich, third-largest city (1,5 million inhabitants) in Germany and the capital of Bavaria:

IMG_1587 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1588 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1591 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1594 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1598 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

IMG_1600 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1601 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1602 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1603 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1604 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1605 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



IMG_1608 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr


----------

